# Bowhunting grandma aims for 8 straight



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bowhunting grandma aims for 8 straight

WAUSAU  Rita Gassner has set her sights on eight in a row at 80. 
For the past seven years, the grandmother of 21 has bagged a deer with her bow, and she doesnt expect 2005 will interfere with that string of success.

http://cgi.greenbaypressgazette.com.../archive/out_23097744.shtml&AFFIL=outgreenbay


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Bowhunting grandma aims for 8 straight
> 
> WAUSAU  Rita Gassner has set her sights on eight in a row at 80.
> For the past seven years, the grandmother of 21 has bagged a deer with her bow, and she doesnt expect 2005 will interfere with that string of success.
> ...


I sure hopes I can do that when I'm 80.


----------



## bugboy00726 (Oct 10, 2005)

i know, i can barely/ can't even do it now


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I hope I can still breathe when I am 80! :lol: 
When I was a teen though I had an 87 year old uncle who could out walk any of us in the field while pheasant hunting. 
<----<<<


----------

